# Bumper boys?



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I am thinking of purchasing a few. I train five days a week sometimes more sometimes less. I have two winger and was thinking of getting some bumper boys. I was going to get one unit first to see if I like them and then go from their. Which unit should I get. I am may get two. I train multiple dogs. How good havethese units been as far as daily use?


----------



## timn (Jul 30, 2007)

I really like mine it's a four shooter if I had to do it again I would get two 2shooters.


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I am thinking two four shooters to start and then maybe another or an eight shooter. I just do not want to waist my money they are so darn expensive and I had two Max 5000 that were crap.


----------



## Gooseman (Jan 24, 2010)

I got my first one around 1997 a four shooter, got my next one in 2004 another four shooter. Bought a two shooter this year from a friend. Servomotor are about the only thing that goes bad and a battery. I think I have replaced maybe two batteries. I train 3 or 4 times a week, sometimes more. I have gotten good service out of them. Waiting now on the new upgrades.


----------



## Jeff Brown (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree with Gooseman. I have older units 05-06. I have 3 2 shooters. Do not get the sportsman. I have one transmitter for all three units. I have 2 dogs. If I get another will probably pick up another unit but will stay with 2 shooters.

Good Luck

Jeff


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I have four two shooters (Derby Doubles). I like the versality of the two shooters. I can arrange in any configeration that I want:four singles for two dogs, two doubles for four dogs, quad for two dogs, triple and diversion for two dogs, without having to reload.

My experience has been similiar to others, servos and batteries. Some maintenance required. Every two weeks: charge, tightened all bolts and screws, silicon spray triggers and firing pin, grease on barrel rings.

I have had good service.


----------



## J. Walker (Feb 21, 2009)

If you get them used, just be aware that there may be an issue with the Smart bumpers. I'm going through that right now. I have two units that were used. The second one is the more current unit as it has the advanced sound. I bought a couple of the Smart bumpers as one of the old foam bumpers literally blew apart. When they arrived, the second unit was down due to a bad battery so I could only use unit #1. The bumpers fit fine but one of them literally started coming apart on just the second launch as the metal base separated from the bumper. I got the battery in #2 replaced soon thereafter but as soon as I did, a servo and the battery went out in the #1 unit. Imagine my surprise when I found the Smart bumpers did not even come close to fitting the #2 unit. They made it about 1/4" onto the barrel before getting stuck, not even down to the o-ring. I don't mean a little resistance, I mean stuck as in I had to use a hammer to tap it off from below to keep from pulling the bumper completely off the internal metal tube. The old, foam bumpers fit onto either unit without a problem. Apparently, there was a short period of time in which the barrels on the units were made a slightly different size. The Smart bumpers were not made to accommodate for this difference. I contacted Gary at Bumper Boy who told me that instead of ordering them online, I should have called so they could get to me the correct bumpers.  You'd think this kind of information would have been indicated on their web site but it wasn't. I've now been waiting since 12/21 on bumpers that will work on either unit because they didn't even have the right ones in stock. It's just something to be aware of if you get used units.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I've had them for years. No problems...

I have 4- 2 shooters. Very flexible to set up. You can do a quad with 2 at a station, or you can set all 4 at one station and throw 8. We usually have a group when we train and just put the BBs at the long station.

With a $10 cable, less if you make it yourself you can use the BB's to trigger a winger too.

We put ducks where the bumpers will land so the dogs get a duck. Usually you can shoot the bumper longer and set it up so the dog arrives at the ducks first. We only have so many ducks so it's really no big deal to load the launchers when we rebird.

Just be sure your dog understands the BBs 
'cause there is usually a bumper on the launcher barrel if he doesn't find the one he's supposed to. I run the young dog when we are down to one bumper left.


----------



## Sean Barbey (Aug 19, 2003)

In terms of what unit to buy, use this analogy. Bumperboys are like dog trailers. Buy the one with extra holes/bumpers than what you think you need. We started out with derby doubles, it was soon realized that we should have bought four shooters. Now have two twelves, one 8, 5 fours. Except for servos,o-rings and batteries they are pretty much maintenance free. Our bumperboys have had thousands of rounds run through them. We average 1500 rounds through them every summer in Michigan at our Challenge weekends.
Hope this helps,
Sean


----------



## featherqwest (Dec 15, 2007)

How much ya want for them all. I have a laucher from SRS I bought off ebay. It has a remote control. I have to find a way to get a push button. What are the frequencies of the TRI units. 2.6 or 1.6. I will have to buy an ole spectrum analyzer to find that out.

"We need more science in the school for the young minds to keep America free"  Education is the key to a clear mind.


----------



## labluver (Apr 21, 2010)

Spend a little extra and get the 12 shooters. Extra bumpers are great for driver birds on the young dogs. Wheels are a bonus too. Have 3 older 12s with the new electronics.


----------



## radhiker (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a 4 shooter and a 2 shooter .They are great.


----------

